# Rough riders - what decent models can i convert?



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys,
I really love rough riders in my IG army but i really hate the GW models!!!! I have converted a SM scout bike which does look pretty cool but the scale of an IG guardsman body sitting on SM scout legs is a touch off.
Any ideas for either modifying this or using other models to pass off as Rough Riders? Anything but horses i guess....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

problem is what ever legs i could suggest, they not likely to be a good fit as all mounted legs are designed to fit two things(without taking in to race and system and the over all look) the mount and the the torso,so you are in the old rock and hard place scenario,best match torso wise would be empire outrider or knights but i doubt they would work well on a bike as they are designed for horses saddles and a marine bike has the pedals forward of the seat slightly like a harley low rider.
If you were going to use horses i would look at the empire outriders/pistoleers and look at swapping torso arms and heads and using lances from the empire knights or brettonians with some converted tech added to give them a 40k feel. the outrider arms tend to have the empire ruffels/pleats on them but they could be green stuffed out with a bit of effort.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Alternatives to Horses:

-Lizardmen or Dark Elf Cold Ones
-Ogre Rhinoxes
-Lizardmen Terradons (They can't truly "fly" on the tabletopp, but...)
-More human-looking sky-sleds (like Dark Eldar Helions use...)
-Fantasy wolves and giant spiders from the Goblin range


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A friend used actual Attilan guys on Empire horses, looked okay. Beyond that, you coiuld use Empire Outrider legs, and IG Torso/head, with no hand on reins, or Scout Bike arms if necessary? 

:king:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Deneris said:


> -Lizardmen or Dark Elf Cold Ones


Old.


Deneris said:


> -Ogre Rhinoxes


:shok:


Deneris said:


> -Lizardmen Terradons (They can't truly "fly" on the tabletopp, but...)


Original. Not really thought of that.


Deneris said:


> -More human-looking sky-sleds (like Dark Eldar Helions use...)


Eh, I think going down the Green Goblin route was a step too far even for the Dark Eldar


Deneris said:


> -Fantasy wolves and giant spiders from the Goblin range


Those are unfortunately a bit small.

What about Razordons, or Salamanders? They're metal, but are just the right size to fit on a 25x50 Cavalry base (despite the 50x50 they have, as they're monsters in the warhammer). Also, it depends on the rest of your army. Are they Advanced, Bog Standard Cadians, Valhallans? Depends on what your army is like.

I suppose you could also go for the Mechanical Empire Steed, but that gets as expensive as the Razordons. Hell, you could even go for the Jetpacks from assault marines =D Funny as fudge to be honest.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Not sure which way to go. Here is a pic of my current test case. not highlighted but i'm just not sure whether it is good enough or not.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Mechanized Giant Ostrichs.
You might have to do a bit of modeling.. but it would be super cool. 

<EDIT> 
Found One! Ostrich
:biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Daemonettes as a mount perhaps?


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

If I remember rightly, a few years ago a tournament army was featured in White Dwarf with Rough Riders on Hoverboards...


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Funny Vaz, and love the ostrich idea!!!!!!
Hoverboards or something of the like sounds cool though....


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Are Fantasy Chaos Warhounds too small? I always like the idea ...

But regardless, this guy wins

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/218944.page


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Man those bears are genius....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantasy Warhounds are a little too small. Chaos Marauder feet drag the floor with them.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How about cold ones, the new dark elf ones are pretty cool.

Personally, I think the coolest rough riders conversions would be using the mechanical horse from the Empire army, but it would require a lot of converting from metal and be stupidly expensive. If you do that, you will get as much rep as I can give you. :grin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I am using the pistoliers from empires as mine but to make the transition between IG body and Fantasy legs I modelled coats on them. Makie it flowing with the wind and you got a good thing going. same thing could be done with the Scout bikes. model a coat on them to cover the large step up in size and away you go


----------

